# What's at your bird feeders?



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I caught these two on the security camera. The Rose-breasted Grosbeaks had been hanging around for a few days at this point. The Red-bellied Woodpecker is a resident.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Yesterday the goldfinches and a yellow bellied sapsucker showed up. I had to look twice at the sapsucker because it looks much like the year around resident hairy woodpecker. The rose breasted grossbeaks and Baltimore oriels showed up today. Good thing Smuckers doesn't have supply chain issues.

Their appearance means spring is really here. So does the two wood ticks I picked up yesterday.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Funny you should ask...Just yesterday we finally had a nice day so I coud sit for a couple hours and bird watch.

I did counts of bird visits to the feeders over 15 minute intervals for several periods and it avergaed to ~300/hour. About 25 species made frequent visits in high numberss, and another few visits were by birds seen only rarley here-- probably just stopping by while migrating-- yellow rumped warblers, scarlet tananger, indigo bunting, yellow bellied sapsucker, red headed woodpecker,...and that doesn't count the red tailed hawks, bald eagles, Cooper's hawk, turkies and turkey vultures that are seen frequently flying around.

Birdwatching is a great activity for the impatient-- There's always so much going on. No long periods of boredom.

BTW, Danaus-- saw the first Monarch of the season yesterday. It looked so lonely & sad with no flowers out yet.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Blue jays, rose breasted grosbeaks, orioles, humming birds, yellow and purple finches, downy woodpeckers, two red headed woodpeckers and a whole bunch of brown/gray birds. It's been a busy week at the feeders.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It will be a couple weeks before we see Monarchs here. It's been pretty chilly so the flowers are not blooming. But the milkweed is growing! I accidentally mowed mine off last week. I need to mark the plants and hope they come back.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mostly squirrels here! 😠


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Oriole just showed up yesterday...about a week late this year.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have one little red squirrel that chases away the rabbits and any bird that gets close. 30 years and this is the first red squirrel I have seen in the area. It needs to go!

This morning I have had doves and Blue Jays. A couple grey squirrels and a rabbit.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Squirrels. Deer.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> I caught these two on the security camera. The Rose-breasted Grosbeaks had been hanging around for a few days at this point. The Red-bellied Woodpecker is a resident.
> 
> View attachment 110039


Finches, cardinals, sparrows, blue jays and an occasional woodpecker.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't put out bird feeders. If they are too lazy to steal grain from the horses, they can go hungry. I have Ravens cleaning up after the milk cow and the goats. And cow birds digging through the manure for any corn that passed through my milk cow. Nothing goes to waste around here.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

This is the first year In forever I’m not putting up any feeders, (but maybe I will get the humming bird feeders going today)
I am finding my bird baths will still keep them all coming to the yard.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Squirrels. Deer.


Duh...I just got it 24 hrs later.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Red squirrels climbing down the rope. Deer standing on their hind legs and bashing the feeders. I raised the one in the yard, but the porch feeder is pretty much where it needs to be.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Last summer there was a deer licking sunflower seeds out of my feeder. Then she moved on to my nearby tomato plants. 😡


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't feed the birds either, but I did see a hummer swing by while sitting on the porch. No flowers for them yet though!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My columbine and pinks are blooming. I still haven't seen my first hummer even though I have feeders out.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

And a blue bunting showed up today.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't normally keep track of the birds at my humming bird feeders, but this morning beside the hummers, I had 2 very colorful birds; a Rose-Breasted Grosbeak and a Baltimore Oriole.
Had to look up the Grosbeak in a bird I.D. book I have and very seldom use.... .....


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i only have the HBF out because of bird flu. the hummers haven't been here yet but tons of flowers waiting for them. have lots of birds around though. blue jays.finch, robins etc.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok so bird watching here is especially fun! The Audubon Society came out and did a bird count here...we have the highest concentration of birds in WA state per size of the island! We see House Finches, Chickadees, Red Breasted Robins, a Dove recently, Sparrows, Junco, Pine Syskin and Starling....at the seed feeder. On my fence the Black Crows land for the stale breads or crackers I put out on a table, at the Hummingbird feeders we see Calliope Hummingbirds said to be rare but come here every year in good numbers, Annas Hummingbirds year round, Black Chinned which are very rare but I see plenty here. I don't have good pics at my feeders...but I have some right by the gazebo they are on that are clear enough to share. One flew into my home and stepped into my hand for help!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Grosbeaks have moved on, but the Orioles came in a couple days later. I need to make more Oriole nectar!

Hubby and I watched the Red-bellied male checking through the sycamore tree for insects last night. I was hoping it was the Pileated but a turn of his head showed there was no feathered crest.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Around here, the pileated is common on the edge of town in the wet lands near the river, according to a guy I was talking to. Here, 8 miles away, I see pileated fly from the woods on one side of the valley to the woods on the other 2 or 3 times a year. They look like black ducks with red heads.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hear the Pilleated occasionally. I had one in a dead tree in my yard a few weeks ago. Mom used to have a pair visit her feeders several times a day but the people across the road built a deck very close to their nesting site which chased the birds away.


----------

